# fail to compile firefox 3.6



## SIFE (Jun 1, 2010)

hi ,
i am trying to compile firefox 3.6 from ports but it's fail ,i am using new gcc version .
error msg :

```
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/xpcom/glue'
nsEnumeratorUtils.cpp
g++46 -o nsEnumeratorUtils.o -c -I../../dist/system_wrappers -include ../../config/gcc_hidden.h -DOSTYPE=\"FreeBSD8\" -DOSARCH=FreeBSD -
DTARGET_XPCOM_ABI=\"x86-gcc3\" -I./../build  -I. -I. -I../../dist/include -I../../dist/include/nsprpub  -I/usr/local/include/nspr -
I/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/dist/include/nss   -I/usr/include   -I/usr/local/include   -fPIC  -I/usr/local/include  -
I/usr/local/include -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Woverloaded-virtual -Wsynth -Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -
Wcast-align -Wno-invalid-offsetof -Wno-long-long -pipe -mssse3 -march=pentium4 -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fshort-wchar 
-pipe  -DNDEBUG -DTRIMMED -O2  -I/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include -DMOZILLA_CLIENT -include ../../mozilla-config.h nsEnumeratorUtils.cpp
nsEnumeratorUtils.cpp:115:48: error: uninitialized const 'EmptyEnumeratorImpl::kInstance' [-fpermissive]
nsEnumeratorUtils.cpp:50:7: note: 'const class EmptyEnumeratorImpl' has no user-provided default constructor
gmake[4]: *** [nsEnumeratorUtils.o] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/xpcom/glue'
gmake[3]: *** [libs] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/xpcom'
gmake[2]: *** [libs_tier_xpcom] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2'
gmake[1]: *** [tier_xpcom] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2'
gmake: *** [default] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox.
```
make.conf :

```
CC=gcc46
CXX=g++46
CPP=cpp46
CPUTYPE=pentium4
CFLAGS=-pipe
.if !empty(.CURDIR:M/usr/ports/*) && exists(/usr/local/bin/gcc46)
 CC=gcc46
 CXX=g++46
 CPP=cpp46
 CFLAGS+=-mssse3
.endif
MODULES_OVERRIDE=pf pflog zfs sis linux linprocfs procfs acpi\
sound/sound sound/driver/ich cd9660 msdosfs accf_http\
opensolaris krpc usb/usb usb/umass usb/ulpt usb/uhci usb/uhid usb/ugensa usb/ohci usb/ehci
NO_MYSQL=TRUE
NO_BIND=TRUE
NO_JAVA=YES
NO_OPENOFFICE=TRUE
MASTER_SITE_BACKUP?=  \
     ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.freebsd.org/ports/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR/} \
     ftp://ftp3.de.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR/} \
     ftp://ftp1.fr.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR/} \
     ftp://ftp.de.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR/} \
     ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR/}
MASTER_SITE_OVERRIDE?=${MASTER_SITE_BACKUP}
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f10
OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=f10
# added by use.perl 2010-05-20 00:17:30
PERL_VERSION=5.10.1
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2010)

Remove all the options relating to CFLAGS and compiler flags (CC, CPP etc.) from /etc/make.conf.


----------



## SIFE (Jun 1, 2010)

some error .


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 1, 2010)

Did you clean out the port?


----------



## SIFE (Jun 1, 2010)

yes and update too .


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 1, 2010)

Just to make sure, move /etc/make.conf to /etc/make.conf.bak for a minute and retry.


----------



## SIFE (Jun 1, 2010)

i think the problem is new version of GCC ,now it is compile with GCC of base .


----------

